# Flying saucer wheels?



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone used one of these flying saucer wheels?

http://www.freewebs.com/lasvegaspetadoptions/wheel saucer.jpg

I was thinking that my rats might like one (or just use it to put food on lol). But I'm wondering about the size, as well. Would I really need to get the 12 inch wheel? Or would a 6.5" do? Because you need 12 inch wheels so they don't strain their backs, but this wheel isn't shaped like a normal wheel so it doesn't seem like it would put that strain on their backs if I got the smaller one since they wouldn't have to curve their backs to run on it. ???


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

you can use a smaller wheel of this type as the rat runs on it rather than in it. However it needs to be long enough for them to get a good stride going on it. I use the biggest type for babies as it fits in their first cage pretty well. They love it.

It's worth bearing in mind that it's not great for very enthusiastic wheel runners though, as it can easily come off ots base. Fine for light trots and youngsters though. Mine far prefer their silent spinner and wodent wheel


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmm. Ok. Mine don't have a wheel and I saw this and liked the look of it, but I did read it comes off the base pretty easily. I haven't gotten a wheel before since I read a lot of rats don't use them, but this seemed less "wheel-like" so was contemplating trying it out.  I saw a video of a Syrian hamster on the medium though and it just looked so small, so if I do get one it'll be a large anyway. Lol


----------



## Brad555 (Oct 22, 2012)

No i have never used these ones.


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

I think you need the large size, the 12 inch wheel


----------



## Rizzy (Sep 29, 2012)

I actually have the large 12 inch wheel, but my ratties rarely use it, its more just an item to crawl over or put between then in a "you cant get me" sort of way. 

It's easy to pack up though if you need to store it as the wheel comes off the base and thats pretty much it. But I'l say if your rat does enjoy getting on a wheel the 12in is just the right size.


----------

